# Starting first time IVF due to unexplained infertility



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I am 31 and my husband and I have been ttc for over 3 years.  We have had lots of tests (sperm tests, laparoscopy, blood tests etc) and they have all come back normal so the doctor has said its 'unexplained primary ferility'.  We both always planned to have a family and I cant believe it has not happened naturally yet.

So...we are starting our first IVF cycle.  I collected the medicine this week.  On Monday I start on the nasal spray (bursereline acetate) 4 times a day for supression and then in sept start taking the stimulation injections (Gonal f) daily. Just wondering how anyone else coped with the medicine?  

Also as I am under 35 and this is my first cycle does that mean that I am more likely to have single embryro transfer (if we get that far)?  I just wondered if my chances were better if 2 were put back?

Anyway - I have just joined FF and already I dont feel quite as alone from reading the post - so thanks already.

Is anyone else in the same situation as me?

xXXXXx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Hannah!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

We have been marked down as unexplained as well. Me and my DH disagree on the diagnosis. I think there must be something wrong or we would have conceived, wouldn´t we? But he thinks that sometimes things just happen (or don´t happen in this case!) there doesn´t have to be a reason. It is that point I have to resist the temptation to thump him! 

I have only had one cycle of IVF which worked (after 5 failed IUI´s) and I didn´t get the chance to choose how many embryo´s were transferred back because only one was fertilised. I think with your age the chances are that only one will be put back. It does depend both on your age and quality of the embies. My clinic said that with ladies over 35 they do give them the option of one or two. One of my friends on here wasn´t given the option of having two transferred back, not because the clinic were concerned about twins, but because of the risk that they would split and she would have quads!

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experience of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!               

Sue


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

If  I can give you one bit of advice then please read up on autoimmune fertility problems. Google Immune testing and have a look at possible thyroid conditions. I have wasted 5 years listening to claptrap from NHS consultants and I am only now getting somewhere with my own investigations and visiting proper experts


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much MCCREA74 - I will certainly read up about that!

So sorry to hear that it has taken so long for you, glad your now finally getting somewhere with your investigations.  Keep in touch and I sending you lots of good thoughts  .

XXX


----------



## Tiffany_83 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Hannah 

Happy to see they now have the ball rolling for you  &u get some positive news soon, 

Im in a similar situation to you, My husband & i have been ttc for 3 years - both 28...we have had numerous blood tests and hospital visits ~ but completely unexplained infertility. 
we were told in January that the next step will be a referral for ivf but they had frozen nhs funding in my area.  
We have just got back from the hospital today & they are now funding  &they are referring us to the Bridge hospital, London ~ he mentioned starting off with IUI & then if that wasn't successful to go for IVF. I understand the success rate isn't very high for IUI so i just wondered if you were offered this first & where you were going for your treatment  &how long after the referral did it take to start the process of your first cycle?

I'm so scared of going through the IUI treatment  & being disappointed with a BFN - after about 36 BFN you'd think id got used to it! 

Its so nice having a chat forum with other people going through the same heartache as myself, i have great friends & fam and a fantastic husband, but i just dont think they understand the way we are all feeling deep down.

Lots of luck & baby dust to you, 

Tiffany x


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi my hubby and I  have just started IVF for the first time. TTC just over 3 years, all tests been normal so in the unexplained infertility bracket.  Be nice to speak to people going through the same.
Good luck to you all x


----------



## mymiracle (Aug 9, 2011)

hi hope u dont mind me messaging you i have just gone through ivf egg share the injecting was not to bad sometimes emotional but not to pain full i felt excited knowing that i had a real chance of falling pregnant i was on buserlin 0.5ml once a day i then went on to menopur 2 vials 1 water before egg collection i was nervous that i would not have enough eggs to share as they only seen 8 3 days before egg collection but at egg collection i got 16 all of my halg got to the blast stage had a 1bb blasto put back at 5 days none of the others were good enough to freeze.i thought of the other unknown lhge ady everday praying her eggs had got to a good stage to.
the 2 week wait dragged so much but after 2 days of having the blasto put back my nipples got sore and itchy i thought maybe it was the after effects of the drugs.5 days after egg transfer i felt tired n sick most of the time but i put it all down to the lovely progesterone pessaries 7 days after i did a test and it  was a BFP i felt over the moon as this was my first go at ivf but i cant help thing of the receipient and praying she had the same results the clinic has not told me yet i went back to the clinic and pregnancy confirmed got a scan 31st of august i never thought this would happen to me i am 29 been married for 9 years and never fell pregnant so i beleived the intire time that ivf would not work but miracles do happen and i hope they happen for all of you im praying that evryone gets their dream gud luck just believe and pray it works


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey congratulations,that is really great news, bet your over the moon.
It's so good to hear success stories because for a few people I know its not been a happy ending. I am trying to remain open minded and not build my hopes up but whilst remaining hopeful at the same time. 

Its a rollercoaster 
x


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Afternoon Ladies,

Tiffinay83 - Lovely to meet you and hear about your journey .  I was put on the NHS waiting list for about a year.  My doc said that in our clinic (Belfast) the sucess rates for IVF were higher than IUI and if I went for IUI I would be put on the waiting list for 9-12 months and if it failed then I would be waiting for another year to get offered IVF.  So I am now straight onto IVF.  I am sure there are numerous people who IUI has worked for so I suppose its entirly up to you.  One thing to check though will they fund both IUI and IVF?  Because with us the IVF was far more expensive so we thought we would get that on the NHS firstly as we were only offered one free cycle of either.  I know how you feel with so many BFN's although you and I are lucky as we still have time on our hands (I am 31).  I have just started the IVF meds and at this stage I am excited (and nervous) just to get started.  Keep in touch and if I can give you any help just ask  

Doplhin Blue - hello and good to meet you too  .  I agree its nice to hear from people who are going through this for the first time.  What stage are you at with the IVF?  I started D/R yesterday with a nasal spray buserelin acetate 4 puffs a day and start stimmin on the 9 sept.  What meds are you on?  How you finding them?

mymiracle - thank you so much for your post   CONGRATULATIONS that is so wonderful that your expecting after such a long wait.  Was that your first IVF?  Did you use the burserlin spray too - if so how did you find it?  Its great to hear sucess stories because that means there is hope and it does work 

Hope to hear from you all again, lots of love and positive   to you all

Hannah


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah

I'm currently on synarel nasal spray 4 sprays a day, been taking if for just over 2 weeks. Due to start gonal f injections on Thursday. Excited but nervous all at the same time.

Your not far behind me, perhaps we can be buddie or whatever its called?


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning Dolphin Blue  

I would be delighted to be buddies  

How are you finding the spray?  When I use mine sometimes I can 'taste' the spray in the back of my mouth and its not very pleasant   any suggestions on how to stop that happening or at least get rid of the taste  

I'm on day 3 of D/R - so far so good!!

Love Hannah xx


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hannah

Yuk, the taste. Gross isnt it. I'm afraid I've no tips as I get it myself :-(
If I work out a way I will let you know. I go down to one spray twice a day tomorrow so hopefully it wont be as bad.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Afternoon Dolphin Blue,

Yea the spray is gross - but it sounds like its easier than d/r with injections lol

Do you start your stimmin today?  Best of luck with that and let me know how you get on

Hannah xx


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, first injection all done & dusted. Once I got my little panic out the way, it was nowhere as bad as i thought and didn't hurt a bit.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Dolphin blue  

Glad to hear the injection went well hun - another day closer  

Hannah xx


----------

